# chrismar's 2019 Lawn Journal



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The 2019 season is ramping up, so it's time to start this year's lawn journal!

Current state of affairs: Didn't do the final winterizer app of urea due to the funky weather we had towards the end of last year. Lost A LOT of color over the course of the winter, probably due to the lack of snow cover. So far we've gotten 8" of precipitation since 1/1.

History: KBG reno done in front yard the fall of 2015, so this is the 4th full season. Back was reno'd with TTTF in 2015 as well. Cultivars of each in my sig. Link to 2018 journal.

Some pics...

*Front Main*









*Front Depression (fixed last year)*

















*Side Yard*









*Back Yard (circular swamp area is KBG)*









Plans for 2019: Try out Carbon-X, figure out how to improve my sprayer efficiency, dominate!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Picked up all the branches that had fallen over the winter and the oak leaves that fell within the last few weeks.

Prodiamine goes down this weekend!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Good thing I decided to upgrade my spray handle to the brass TeeJet 4688 trigger this week! I went to go attach it to the sprayer, and for S&Gs I decided to time the old trigger because I suspected it might be somehow restricting the flow (it wasn't), and when I did I discovered the plastic body had cracked over the winter! It was spraying everywhere! What a mess!

Had I delayed my purchase by a day or two I wouldn't have been able to spray my pre-m this weekend! Phew! Crisis averted!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Good thing I decided to upgrade my spray handle to the brass TeeJet 4688 trigger this week! I went to go attach it to the sprayer, and for S&Gs I decided to time the old trigger because I suspected it might be somehow restricting the flow (it wasn't), and when I did I discovered the plastic body had cracked over the winter! It was spraying everywhere! What a mess!
> 
> Had I delayed my purchase by a day or two I wouldn't have been able to spray my pre-m this weekend! Phew! Crisis averted!


Devine intervention, no doubt.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Devine intervention, no doubt.


Quite! The grass gods were definitely looking after me!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Today: Sprayed prodiamine on the lawn, beds, garden paths and some areas of the patio that get lots of crack weeds. 7 tanks full. 28 gallons.

Tomorrow: GrubEx and fertilizing some evergreens and ornamentals.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

7 tanks! Hopefully electric pump. Right? I do two 3 gallon fills and complain of the weight.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> 7 tanks! Hopefully electric pump. Right? I do two 3 gallon fills and complain of the weight.


Yea, electric pump, thankfully. I'd be lying if I said I enjoyed spraying the prodiamine twice a year! Eventually I'll build a drop in sprayer to go in the spreader.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Picked up my OceanGro today from Ferris Farms:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Look at all that fertilizer!
That's what I call a good day :nod:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

chrismar said:


> Picked up my OceanGro today from Ferris Farms:


I wish that I could get it in NY. I keep checking their website for a location which doesn't require traveling over a bridge or through a tunnel. If they expanded into NY, CT and PA, they would take business from Milo and make a killing.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Things have taken quite the turn in the last few weeks! I'm no longer being dominated, for one!

*Log*

4/6 - Prodiamine @ .75#/M
4/27 - First mow of the season!
4/29 - Turf Turbo @ 9#/M
5/7 - Spot sprayed 2,4-D, dicamba
5/9 - Spot sprayed triclopyr 
5/15 - Dropped carbon-x at the "low" rate

*5/2 Pics*

_Front Main_









_Front Main (different angle)_









_Domination Line_


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

*Garden Updates!*

This year I planted:
* Supersweet 100 Cherry Tomatoes (2)
* Sungold Cherry Tomatoes (2)
* San Marzano Plum Tomatoes (2)
* Better Boy Tomatoes (2)
* Bell Peppers (2)
* Jalapeno Peppers (2)
* Japanese Eggplant (2)
* Black Beauty Zucchini (1)
* Yellow Crookneck Squash (1)
* Burpless Cucumber (3)
* Seedless Watermelon (1)
* Sugar Baby Watermelon (1)

Perennial Fruits & Trees:
* Rutgers Scarlet Strawberries
* Caroline Raspberries
* Bluecrop Blueberries
* Blueray Blueberries
* Honeycrisp Apple
* Galarina Apple
* Stayman Winesap Apple

_5/2 - Spread some fresh wood chips and prepped the beds._









_5/17 - Planted the garden!_

































_Crab apple tree is in full bloom!_









_Baby galarina apples!_









_Baby strawberries!_


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Not much has happened since 5/25, but things are looking good. Still all natural irrigation!

5/27 - OG @ bag rate
6/9 - Carbon-X @ the "Low" rate
6/12 - PGR + FAS + Serenade (.75 oz PGR, 4 oz Fe, 3.4 oz AS, 4 oz Serenade / M)

*Lawn Pics*



































_Repaired sunken in area_









_Sunken in area again, filling in nicely_









_Side yard_

*Garden Pics*












































_First harvest!_


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yum, yummie :thumbsup:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Strawberries look great. I planted 10 seascape bare roots a few months ago. They were in the ground exactly 1 day before the squirrels ripped them all out..... Need a better plan next year. How do you keep those sob's away?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Strawberries look great. I planted 10 seascape bare roots a few months ago. They were in the ground exactly 1 day before the squirrels ripped them all out..... Need a better plan next year. How do you keep those sob's away?


I don't have a squirrel problem, at least as far as I know. My problem is birds and bunnies. The bunnies can't get over the raised bed walls, and I let the birds take what they want, there's plenty for everyone.


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

gm560 said:


> Strawberries look great. I planted 10 seascape bare roots a few months ago. They were in the ground exactly 1 day before the squirrels ripped them all out..... Need a better plan next year. How do you keep those sob's away?


I use my lawn enforcement hero gryd's method (breakbarrel air rifle)


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Since the last update:

7/6 - OG @ bag rate
7/10 - PGR + FAS + Serenade
7/11 - Spot spray WBG CCO on the clover

Pics from after today's (7/13) mow!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@chrismar how is this lawn looking in 2020?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

It's looking pretty good, @g-man !

I actually took the year off as far as being the crazy lawn guy on the block goes. No lime, no PGR. Only Pre-M in the spring (none in the fall ), GrubEx in late April and 1 OceanGro application in mid-May. I did increase my watering (time, not frequency), which helped maintain an overall decent appearance despite my neglect (other than mowing).

I was also able to get 4 fall blitz apps of urea down, and I'll do the 5th after the pause. The color has picked up dramatically since getting some nitrogen. I'll have to take some pics within the next few days. 

Thanks for checking in!


----------

